# when you need a lefort 2+ but cope with lefort 1



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reminder this the maxilla









this are the different kind of leforts. note how lefort 1 only affected the lower part of the maxilla. lefort 1 is mostly a functional surgery so it makes sense to only to do the lower part.

that is the only part that matters for the bite.







now if only that lower part of the maxilla is receeded lefort 1 is legit (im such a case). but for many the whole maxilla is receeded which is the explanation that you see leforts 1 surgery where will you barely notice a difference (aesthetical speaking). lefort 1 effects the soft tissue a bit in the area over the cut but these effects are limited

these are lefort 1 result. and before you cope - no, aesthetically this is not a drastic improvement (if even)





















why? their maxilla as a whole was recessed + zygos not ideal (they need modified lefort 3 on top)

if your whole maxilla is recessed you need at least lefort 2.

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-is-how-a-lefort-2-result-looks-like.79707/


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 29, 2019)

do they even perform it for cosmetic reason


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> do they even perform it for cosmetic reason



i doubt it

however you can get lefort 1 and modified lefort 3

everything else = 

if you dont risk death, blindness and other risky sideeffects in 2020 its over for you


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 29, 2019)

The first guy would have looked way better if he hasn't go with such big movements. Also impaction with CCW would do wonders to him. The lefort 2 surgery is actually even rarer than lefort 3. Very few surgeons have experience with it. Let aside those. It leaves your zygos behind, that's gonna make you look like shit. Only If you combine lefort 2 with zygos it's gonna look very good.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

thats a good result, the guy still looks like shit because his maxilla wasnt his only issue.

lifefuel thread honestly

i have sleep apnea so this would kill two birds with one stone


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Steph4gr said:


> The first guy would have looked way better if he hasn't go with such big movements. Also impaction with CCW would do wonders to him. The lefort 2 surgery is actually even rarer than lefort 3. Very few surgeons have experience with it. Let aside those. It leaves your zygos behind, that's gonna make you look like shit. Only If you combine lefort 2 with zygos it's gonna look very good.



read what i wrote 

"why? their maxilla as a whole was recessed + zygos not ideal (they need modified lefort 3 on top)"

also i dont give a fuck if surgeons do it or not, if you can get blind or not

im just presenting the aeshetical ideal solution


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> i doubt it
> 
> however you can get lefort 1 and modified lefort 3
> 
> ...


This yes


----------



## Dragonslayer (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> i doubt it
> 
> however you can get lefort 1 and modified lefort 3
> 
> ...


is blindness a risk of lefort 1, lefort 2, or modified 3


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> i doubt it
> 
> however you can get lefort 1 and modified lefort 3
> 
> ...


Y'all be talking, but did you ever get anything more invasive than a hair cut?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> thats a good result, the guy still looks like shit because his maxilla wasnt his only issue.
> 
> lifefuel thread honestly
> 
> i have sleep apnea so this would kill two birds with one stone


Yeh tbf its evident his maxilla was shifted forward


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> read what i wrote
> 
> "why? their maxilla as a whole was recessed + zygos not ideal (they need modified lefort 3 on top)"
> 
> ...


Guy needs to fix his negative vector with simple implants and itll look fine


TubOfLard said:


> Yeh tbf its evident his maxilla was shifted forward


It would legit ascend me so hard


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> thats a good result, the guy still looks like shit because his maxilla wasnt his only issue.
> 
> lifefuel thread honestly
> 
> i have sleep apnea so this would kill two birds with one stone




justification effort in motion

aesthetical speaking these results are shit. everything else is literally coping and justification effort by coping jawcels and cant be taken seriously

lefort 1 delivers aesthetical disappointing results in many many cases

stop coping by overrating surgery results. its embarassing. there is no logic behind just desperate people who want to believe


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 29, 2019)

The improvement is not much because his orbital rims are recessed. His lower third drastically improved but his eye area failos his face (another reason why eye area > lower third in pictures). If he got orbital rim implants and then got the LeFort I, he’d look way better.

This has nothing to do with the maxilla. His maxilla looks much better including the upper maxilla.


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 29, 2019)

Bimax + custom zygo-infraorbital rim implants or bimax + modified lefort 3 or death


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Yeh tbf its evident his maxilla was shifted forward


Suborbital rim implants for his under eye area + malar implants for the nasolabial folds and his profile will have ascended from 2.5 psl to 4.5psl


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 29, 2019)

I seriously expect to have LF2, gonna beg for my maxfac, I need to convince him

There's little point in LF1 when you're recessed, the rest of your face stays fucked


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> The improvement is not much because his orbital rims are recessed. His lower third drastically improved. If he got orbital rim implants and then got the LeFort I, he’d look way better.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the maxilla. His maxilla looks much better including the upper maxilla.



   

holy fuck infraorbital rim implants are literally the biggest cope ever. even people who got this like @KEy21 agrees and say there is literally zero impact they make. the difference comes from canthoplasty and eyelid retraction surgery

infraorbital rim implants became an empty buzzword, a meme

jfl at this shit


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 29, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> I seriously expect to have LF2, gonna beg for my maxfac, I need to convince him
> 
> There's little point in LF1 when you're recessed, the rest of your face stays fucked


If you have good zygos then yea. if you don't have some zygo implants with it


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> justification effort in motion
> 
> aesthetical speaking these results are shit. everything else is literally coping and justification effort by coping jawcels and cant be taken seriously
> 
> ...


He clearly looks better

nobodys calling him a chad but at least he isnt pan faced anymore. He now has a BASE.

surgery is for fixing failos, and he fixed his recessed maxilla failo.

lefort 1 by itself will never make you chad, but it will give you the base you need to ascend. Its better to be a forwards grown subhuman than a panfaced subhuman.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> I seriously expect to have LF2, gonna beg for my maxfac, I need to convince him
> 
> There's little point in LF1 when you're recessed, the rest of your face stays fucked




you can get lefort 1 and later modified lefort 3 maybe


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 29, 2019)

Steph4gr said:


> Bimax + custom zygo-infraorbital rim implants or bimax + modified lefort 3 or death


No reason for modified LeFort 3 imo, especially considering the risk vs reward. Unironically, bimax is all you need if your bite and maxilla is the main problem, since that’ll improve pretty much your entire face except the eye area and forehead.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> He clearly looks better
> 
> nobodys calling him a chad but at least he isnt pan faced anymore. He now has a BASE.
> 
> ...








he looks like a chipmunk. that is the only truth here


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> holy fuck infraorbital rim implants are literally the biggest cope ever. even people who got this like @KEy21 agrees and say there is literally zero impact they make. the difference comes from canthoplasty and eyelid retraction surgery
> 
> infraorbital rim implants became an empty buzzword, a meme
> 
> jfl at this shit


how else would you propose to fix his negative orbital vector?

suborbitals wont make a difference in his frontal, but they will in his side profile.





latorbital rims+suborbital rims+ fat grafts+ malar implants+ browridge implant = him having a fairly good side profile


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> No reason for modified LeFort 3 imo, especially considering the risk vs reward. Unironically, bimax is all you need if your bite and maxilla is the main problem, since that’ll improve pretty much your entire face except the eye area and forehead.




newsflash

the risk of getting blind through modified lefort 3 isnt higher then getting blind from lefort 1


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> how else would you propose to fix his negative orbital vector?
> 
> suborbitals wont make a difference in his frontal, but they will in his side profile.
> 
> ...


Also lip lift


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 29, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> No reason for modified LeFort 3 imo, especially considering the risk vs reward. Unironically, bimax is all you need if your bite and maxilla is the main problem, since that’ll improve pretty much your entire face except the eye area and forehead.


I agree. Although many here don't like implants that's why i wrote it. I believe bimax with impaction and ccw rotation can have huge impact on how is your face perceived by others


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> he looks like a chipmunk. that is the only truth here


Im talking about profile

he looks like shit from the front but lefort 1 is a surgery for improving profile mostly (if done for cosmetic reasons)


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> newsflash
> 
> the risk of getting blind through modified lefort 3 isnt higher then getting blind from lefort 1


The overall risks are higher which is what I said, not specifically blindness. But again, more importantly, you only ever need a LeFort III in cases of severe midface hypoplasia which this patient does NOT have. His orbital rims are just shit.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

keep coping with implants. meanwhile syndrome tier patients ascend with modified lefort 3, lefort 2 or lefort 3000 surgery


its 2020. mog or cope with aesthetical not ideal surgeries ("its not ideal but at least i have done sth. life is about compromises")


 

no compromise for your face.

the best or nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> The overall risks are higher which is what I said, not specifically blindness. But again, more importantly, you only ever need a LeFort III in cases of severe midface hypoplasia which this patient does NOT have. His orbital rims are just shit.


+the only surgeon i can think of who does mod lefort 3 on people is a fucking butcher


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> The overall risks are higher which is what I said, not specifically blindness. But again, more importantly, you only ever need a *LeFort III* in cases of severe midface hypoplasia which this patient does NOT have. His orbital rims are just shit.



you realise that modified lefort 3 and lefort 3 are completely different things? surgical and riskwise?

over


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> keep coping with implants. meanwhile syndrome tier patients ascend with modified lefort 3, lefort 2 or lefort 3000 surgery
> 
> 
> its 2020. mog or cope with aesthetical not ideal surgeries ("its not ideal but at least i have done sth. life is about compromises")
> ...


I dont need implants. Im already 5.5 psl, i just need to fix a few of my failos(ears, bulbous nose, maxilla and chin) and get down from 20% bf to 10% bf and im good to go.

i dont need more than 3 surgeries to ascend


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> +the only surgeon i can think of who does mod lefort 3 on people is a fucking butcher



if you are not willing to get a surgery like modified 3 done by 80 year old (literally) surgeon who should have retired 20 years ago its over for you

its 2020


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> you realise that modified lefort 3 and lefort 3 are completely different things? surgical and riskwise?
> 
> over


I know. I meant to state that term to cover both. They are still both riskier overall than LeFort I.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> if you are not willing to get a surgery like modified 3 done by 80 year old (literally) surgeon who should have retired 20 years ago its over for you
> 
> its 2020


son i dont *need* a mod lef 3


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> son i dont *need* a mod lef 3


Literally not a single person on this entire forum needs it JFL.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

brutal_blackpill said:


> I know. I meant to state that term to cover both. They are still both riskier overall than LeFort I.



source?


Fuk said:


> son i dont *need* a mod lef 3


youre so autistic please kill yourself

1. for assuming i literally give a single fuck what surgeries you need (just for you: i dont)
2. for assuming i was adressing your directly

i literally dont even need usernames here. i dont even look at your avis. over for you guys jfl


brutal_blackpill said:


> Literally not a single person on this entire forum needs it JFL.



cope


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> source?
> 
> youre so autistic please kill yourself
> 
> ...


“I care so little about you guys. Not one fuck guys. Did you hear me? Not one fuck. I dont care! Did you hear me guys? Guys??”


Dragonslayer said:


> is blindness a risk of lefort 1, lefort 2, or modified 3


I dont see why itd be a risk in lefort 1


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> “I care so little about you guys. Not one fuck guys. Did you hear me? Not one fuck. I dont care! Did you hear me guys? Guys??”




keep crying for me

jfl at this reddit tier response


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> keep crying for me
> 
> jfl at this reddit tier response


See, if you truly didnt care you’d have stopped responding by now.

rent free boyo


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> See, if you truly didnt care you’d have stopped responding by now.
> 
> rent free boyo



just fuckin lol at this beta bitch respond. i stop responding whenever i want

you think you can end this "argument" with a weak rhetorical trick like this? literally over for you subhuman

the fact that you needed to pull this trick shows that i already won btw

its over for you

doesnt matter if you keep replying or not at this point

i won 

over


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> just fuckin lol at this beta bitch respond. i stop responding whenever i want
> 
> you think you can end this "argument" with a weak rhetorical trick like this? literally over for you subhuman
> 
> ...


“I-I dont care at all!!”

proceeds to write a paragraph that i didnt even read


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> “I-I dont care at all!!”
> 
> proceeds to write a paragraph that i didnt even read



jup thats all you can do by now..

1. didnt read (i know you read all of it)

2. pulling that same rhetorical trick no over and over again



i can already predict your next respond.

it will be

1. not responding at all

2. repeating yourself like a parrot

3. oh no now that you read it you need 5min to come up with something else..."oh shit i can think of anything better leave this now"


over for your subhuman jfl


next


----------



## horseshoe (Dec 29, 2019)

Not one doctor will perform L2 or L3 on any of you.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

horseshoe said:


> Not one doctor will perform L2 or L3 on any of you.



not with that attitude


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> reminder this the maxilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first guy looks worse


----------



## Steph4gr (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> not with that attitude


If no doctor will perform lefort 2 or 3 on us and you say implants are cope . what are we suppose to do bro ropemaxxing?


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Mr.cope said:


> The first guy looks worse



indeed son..

if you dont have any cards and this game and are 100% objective that is the only logical observation you can make

ofc if i would aim for lefort 1 i would do everything to justify my decision thus the cope itt


----------



## horseshoe (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> not with that attitude



Tried with 3 doctors already boyo. They just laugh you out of their office


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Steph4gr said:


> If no doctor will perform lefort 2 or 3 on us and you say implants are cope . what are we suppose to do bro ropemaxxing?



if you are truly blackpiilled like me you have no problems performing lefort 3 on yourself using youtube videos as a tutorial

there is always a solution


horseshoe said:


> Tried with 3 doctors already boyo. They just laugh you out of their office




slayer ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> jup thats all you can do by now..
> 
> 1. didnt read (i know you read all of it)
> 
> ...


Ur making all these assumptions as though you’ve got me all figured out but im just sitting here, vibing, watching south park. 

There is no “trick”, and I genuinely didnt read beyond the first sentence. 

u need to bonesmash ur IQ son


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Ur making all these assumptions as though you’ve got me all figured out but im* just sitting here, vibing, watching south park.
> 
> There is no “trick”, and I genuinely didnt read beyond the first sentence.*
> 
> u need to bonesmash ur IQ son




as predicted jflol


----------



## horseshoe (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> if you are truly blackpiilled like me you have no problems performing lefort 3 on yourself using youtube videos as a tutorial
> 
> there is always a solution
> 
> ...



Best I could get is SARP then the surgeon maybe he’ll consider double jaw advancement after he does his ceph analysis. Going for it in first quarter next year.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

horseshoe said:


> Best I could get is SARP then the surgeon maybe he’ll consider double jaw advancement after he does his ceph analysis. Going for it in first quarter next year.




slayer


----------



## Gosick (Dec 29, 2019)

horseshoe said:


> Not one doctor will perform L2 or L3 on any of you.



Lefort 1+BSSO+Paranasal Implant+ZSO should replicate mod lf3 results


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> as predicted jflol








u cant even comprehend the fact that u might be leaping to conclusions that are simply false

next level mental gymnastics ngl, i am indeed mirin.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> reminder this the maxilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I think their extreme examples.


You could do this for less risk.


1 sleep apnea surgery by doctor sailor






It will move the top the lower 3rd a minimal ammount of the lower 3rd forward it will also gives you a better ramus and straight anterior forward growth.








This will minimally change the jaw line and give you a squared of look you can look alright with a recessed maxilla as long as they have good submental area or minimal amounts of under neck fat, a good glabella and very straight forward growth and squared of jaw line.



This 1 would solve the ramus and lack of forward growth issue.


You could still have reccession in the upper mandible that i think can be solved with ccw rotation.








You can see scheral show in the first 1 not so much in the send 1 and his maxilla is literally infront of the eyes.





Tldr 


You can simulate a lefort 2 with sleep apnea surgery and ccw rotation however issue they require a metric fuck ton of money


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I think their extreme examples.
> 
> 
> You could do this for less risk.
> ...


nobody here has the money for that jew


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> nobody here has the money for that jew






Hand the rope but the point is you can simulate lefort 2 this is the other option and it is much fucking safer.


You also get ramus lengthening and mandibular growth


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Hand the rope but the point is you can simulate lefort 2 this is the other option and it is much fucking safer.
> 
> 
> You also get ramus lengthening and mandibular growth


Distractors mog leforts


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Distractors mog leforts





Don't you have to be syndromed to get those though ?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Don't you have to be syndromed to get those though ?


idk probably


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> idk probably





That's why i gave this option you don't have to be syndromed you need to have literally 6 figure shekels though


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> That's why i gave this option you don't have to be syndromed you need to have literally 6 figure shekels though


imo bimax is sufficient if ur orbitals arent trash


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> imo bimax is sufficient if ur orbitals arent trash






My issue is my entire upper maxilla is reccessed that's the issue


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 29, 2019)

lefort 2 or death tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> My issue is my entire upper maxilla is reccessed that's the issue


pm pics


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 208874
> 
> assuring myself that i won this shittalking contest



whatever makes you sleep at night boyo jfl


reptiles said:


> I think their extreme examples.
> 
> 
> You could do this for less risk.
> ...




i disagree


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> whatever makes you sleep at night boyo jfl


i sleep with a bottle of scotch on the bed stand next to me


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> pm pics





sure bro


strong_silent_type said:


> whatever makes you sleep at night boyo jfl
> 
> 
> 
> i disagree





Why


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> i sleep with a bottle of scotch on the bed stand next to me



ok thats it

you pretentious fuck i hope you die. you indeed managed to live *rentfree* in my head for at least the next 40min.

i want to brutally murder you, then bring to you back to life just to brutally murder you again


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> ok thats it
> 
> you pretentious fuck i hope you die. you indeed managed to life *rentfree* in my head for at least the next 40min.
> 
> i want to brutally murder you, then bring to you back to life just to brutally murder you again


I recommend alcoholism it really takes the edge off


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> sure bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




idk i dont even know how you look like

post pics tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> idk i dont even know how you look like
> 
> post pics tbh


----------



## Gosick (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I think their extreme examples.
> 
> 
> You could do this for less risk.
> ...





how old is dr sailor? i heard hes like in his 80's? I hope hes around like 5 yrs from now


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Gosick said:


> how old is dr sailor? i heard hes like in his 80's? I hope hes around like 5 yrs from now





Same


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

Gosick said:


> how old is dr sailor? i heard hes like in his 80's? I hope hes around like 5 yrs from now


Dont go to him he’ll kill you


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> idk i dont even know how you look like
> 
> post pics tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 29, 2019)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 208903


Ur maxilla isnt recessed u just have a negative orbital vector which is easy fix


Fuk said:


> Ur maxilla isnt recessed u just have a negative orbital vector which is easy fix


Ur bulging eyes give the illusion of a more recessed maxilla


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Ur maxilla isnt recessed u just have a negative orbital vector which is easy fix
> 
> Ur bulging eyes give the illusion of a more recessed maxilla





Face and a bunch of other's said i had an issue with the lower and upper maxilla


----------



## Gosick (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> if you are not willing to get a surgery like modified 3 done by 80 year old (literally) surgeon who should have retired 20 years ago its over for you
> 
> its 2020


Zarrinbal performs Bimax I think for aesthetic purposes, He also does chin wing and zsos as well. Im pretty sure a mod lf3 is another name for zso and lf1


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Gosick said:


> Zarrinbal performs Bimax I think for aesthetic purposes, He also does chin wing and zsos as well. Im pretty sure a mod lf3 is another name for zso and lf1



not zso is sth completely different


----------



## Gosick (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> not zso is sth completely different


oh ye, it covers the orbital rim i think


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

Gosick said:


> oh ye, it covers the orbital rim i think



indeed son!


reptiles said:


> View attachment 208903




do you have cephs?


----------



## WBC323 (Dec 29, 2019)

Can't you just facepull?


----------



## Gosick (Dec 29, 2019)

WBC323 said:


> Can't you just facepull?


facepulling, mewing etc are what you should have done when you were like 10 yrs old.

its too late for us boyo, we curries need to cut open our faces for the slightest chance of getting white hoes


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 29, 2019)

WBC323 said:


> Can't you just facepull?


just mew


----------



## reptiles (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> indeed son!
> 
> 
> 
> do you have cephs?








What's tha5


----------



## Gosick (Dec 29, 2019)

I wonder how much this stuff would cost

BSSO+Lefort 1
Chin Wing
Mod LF3
HA Paste for Paranasal Area
ZSO

Prob well over 100k

all just to hold hands with a average white chick

lel


clown world.


----------



## WBC323 (Dec 29, 2019)

strong_silent_type said:


> just mew


MSE?


----------



## horseshoe (Dec 29, 2019)

Gosick said:


> I wonder how much this stuff would cost
> 
> BSSO+Lefort 1
> Chin Wing
> ...



By the time you get all that done you’re already priced out of the sexual market due to pussy hyperinflation and aging.


----------



## Deleted member 4304 (Apr 23, 2020)

strong_silent_type said:


> not with that attitude


Nice 👍


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 24, 2020)

marvelous thread, indeed.


----------

